# WD40 and Steel Wool...how much?



## marching_out (Aug 14, 2022)

Been using this method on my Stingray project. This is the first time using it. Question..when to say when? This picture is before.








This is after.







I'm being especially careful around the fork darts. One thing I've been looking for is green coming off on the rag when I wipe off the WD40. None so far. Opinions or tips???


----------



## phantom (Aug 14, 2022)

I use 0000 steel wool on plated parts but have never used it on paint.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 14, 2022)

That's it, you're finished. Doing this only can take the rust bumps off the surface above the paint line. Want more rust removed? Soak it in a rust remover like OA or maybe scrub it with some Bar Keepers Friend.


----------



## marching_out (Aug 14, 2022)

phantom said:


> I use 0000 steel wool on plated parts but have never used it on paint.



Yep, 0000 steel wool. First time using this method. I was leery of scratches but none seem to appear. Overall, I'm pleased with the results. Haven't tried it on any other surfaces.


GTs58 said:


> That's it, you're finished. Doing this only can take the rust bumps off the surface above the paint line. Want more rust removed? Soak it in a rust remover like OA or maybe scrub it with some Bar Keepers Friend.



I thought about OA but I haven't done it before and decided trying this instead. Didn't really know what results to expect. The paint that is there definitely pops compared to what I started with. This is not going to be a beauty queen so I'm fine with these results.


----------

